# Specialized P2...upgrades needed



## makomyday (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a new 2009 p2. It weighs 37 pounds.

All stock, 1x9, brakes suck, shocks suck.(Marz dirt jam) It is a big tank.

What should I start replacing first? I would like to lighten the front end up some.

Or should I sell it and start with something already built up?

I want to be able to bmx race it, and take it to the local dirt jumps


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

ditch the fork and go rigid! What's wrong with your BB5's?


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

singlespeed it. you've got the track dropouts. it'll be better for BMX and DJ in terms of durability etc. I like a 2:1 ratio fwiw.

ditch the saddle. that thing looks like it weighs 5 lbs on its own.

pull off all the reflectors. they're just gonna get munched eventually anyway.

you might be able to get away with just a back brake. shoudn't need any more than that. if they aren't working that well, rough up the pad a bit and clean the rotor and see if it helps.

forks: ride that one until it explodes due to terrible top out. If you've gotta get a new one, I recommend a rockshox argyle. I've got the coil one with the compression damping, and I love it.


----------



## makomyday (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't want to go rigid because the shock looks cool at the bmx track, and I am old and brittle 

What is a BB5?



ae111black said:


> ditch the fork and go rigid! What's wrong with your BB5's?


----------



## makomyday (Mar 24, 2010)

I will work on single speed stuff this weekend.

The saddle is so comfy though. Fits my big fat a............I'll ditch it.

The front end feels so incredibly heavy, it's tough to bunny hop it. Are the Argyls much lighter?

Thanks!



Bryguy17 said:


> singlespeed it. you've got the track dropouts. it'll be better for BMX and DJ in terms of durability etc. I like a 2:1 ratio fwiw.
> 
> ditch the saddle. that thing looks like it weighs 5 lbs on its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

makomyday said:


> I don't want to go rigid because the shock looks cool at the bmx track, and I am old and brittle
> 
> What is a BB5?


The brakes......Why are they crappy? they are great .........


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Single speed, chuck the fork (2 for argyle. Check jenson on sale) If you have the coin some lighter wheels would really help, they could be used just for racing. Save the stock for jumping and street riding . And unless the track dosent allow. Ditch the front brakes ( the brakes are DD5s) Or just ride it the way it is and wait till things break.


----------



## antonovc (Jun 29, 2004)

SS it, Get yourself a longer stem (it will make the front end easier to get up..) You never really sit down on a DJ bike... hydraulic brakes were one of the best upgrades i did to mine...


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

argyles aren't going to come in much lighter than the dirt jam, but it is a MUCH better fork. stronger IMO, stiffer, very good functional adjustments (7 clicks from plush/active to pretty much locked). you can save yourself some weight by going with a 409 (.5lbs), but it is an air fork, and needs more attention than it's coil brother (318, which I have). definitely get the 318 over the 302 though. the compression cart really helps make that fork good and versatile.

for the saddle, yeah it may be comfy, but that's not a sitting bike (at least, not sitting and pedaling). a narrower saddle will make it easier to get back on the bike, lose weight, etc.


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

antonovc said:


> SS it, Get yourself a longer stem (it will make the front end easier to get up..) You never really sit down on a DJ bike... hydraulic brakes were one of the best upgrades i did to mine...


I agree with you except for the stem and hydros. Short stems make it easier to get the front end up (weight is farther back), and this guy just doesn't seem to know anything about brakes, and after all, its just dj, who needs brakes?

SINGLE SPEED YO!


----------



## makomyday (Mar 24, 2010)

Single speed conversion almost done. Working on back brake next. I need some new pedals too.
Saddle also replaced.


----------



## antonovc (Jun 29, 2004)

Ryan97 said:


> I agree with you except for the stem and hydros. Short stems make it easier to get the front end up (weight is farther back), and this guy just doesn't seem to know anything about brakes, and after all, its just dj, who needs brakes?


Personally once i put a longer stem on the bike it was easier for me to get leverage on the front end and therefore easier to J hop.. but i also have really long arms so that may play into it all... but yeah, on second thought, i agree, bb5s can be set up enough to dj and bmx race with... I tend to err on the more urban side of things and like to be able to stop in like 5 yards after hitting something at speed..


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

antonovc said:


> J hop.. ..


Ugh.:madman:


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Unfortunately the stocker is very heavy. Nearly everything on that is heavy. Besides what was already mentioned, the cranks/BB also are heavy. Also the wheels are tanks. You are going to spend a LOT to get it near 30 lbs and really you could purchase something else built for less than the cost of that bike plus upgrades.


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

antonovc said:


> Personally once i put a longer stem on the bike it was easier for me to get leverage on the front end and therefore easier to J hop.. but i also have really long arms so that may play into it all... but yeah, on second thought, i agree, bb5s can be set up enough to dj and bmx race with... I tend to err on the more urban side of things and like to be able to stop in like 5 yards after hitting something at speed..


Urban's all about that brakeless right now


----------



## makomyday (Mar 24, 2010)

Face lift done. This bike is pretty sweet. I was able to clear a few jumps with it in my front yard.. Very smooth.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, hate to say it but congrats! You now have a P.1. You could have save yourself some money buying one of them in the first place. 
I have the alloy version of the P.2, I picked it up used after I had to sell my DMR to pay bills. I _really_ miss my DMR. Anyway, I'm in the same boat...sell the anchor, er, P.2 or dump money into it....still deciding if I like the frame enough because I know that's all I'm going to have left.


----------



## makomyday (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to try and get some cash for this bike I think, and buy a lighter version. Anyone need a sweet P2?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

your brake line is dangerously short dude.


----------



## makomyday (Mar 24, 2010)

b-kul said:


> your brake line is dangerously short dude.


Na, just my amateur photography.


----------

